# Egyptian-style font for mummy theme



## SouthBayJT (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd love to get some thoughts/tips on a mummy-themed font. 
Some background: I like to make signs that incorporate our street name with a font appropriate to the theme.
For a pirate theme, I did this:
halloweenfont1 | jamesvtoomey | Flickr
For a cowboy theme, I did this:
halloweenfont2 | jamesvtoomey | Flickr
This year I'm doing a mummy/pyramid/King Tut theme, so I'm making a foam board that looks like a chunk of wall with hieroglyphics on it, but I'm having a tough time with the right font. My tentative plan is to make it look like this:
halloweenfont3 | jamesvtoomey | Flickr
but my wife says it's too Greek-looking, and admittedly it is a Greek-style font I found, but I thought I could replace the dot in the O's with an eye.
I searched high and low for Egyptian-themed fonts, but everything is hieroglyphics, which makes sense because that was what they used. It does say on Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_language
that the later eras in Egypt started using the Coptic alphabet, which is similar to the Greek alphabet, so I suppose that could still fit.
It really doesn't matter that much, of course, but the right font really does evoke a much stronger feeling so it's fun to pick a good one. The Scooby Doo logo for example looks so much cooler in this ghostly font
http://epguides.com/ScoobyDooWhereAreYou/logo.jpg
than it would if it were done in plain Helvetica.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might try using two lettering styles, maybe a line of hieroglyphics, followed by a "Translation" in something like "Papyrus". It has a nice ancient feel and is still quite readable. There is also a free font that's supposed to be a code used in the Indiana Jones movies, but again, I'd do a translation in something that can casually be read.
You might also consider the font "Present" it has a bit of an asian feel to it, but still helps get your message across.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.fontspace.com/cybapee-creations/pegypta
^ some Egyptian glyphs included too

Or

http://www.fontspace.com/aarrgghh/gyptienne
^has nice glyph set as well and looks more weighty for a title font

Papryus still looks quite nice too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Would the text be something that is critical to people understanding your scene or haunt?
How much time do you want people to spend looking at/deciphering/reading your text?
I know that may sound like an odd question, but the more "artsy" you go, the tougher it is to read or decipher, so the people would either take a long time, or blow by the signs because they take too long to read or decode.
Keep in mind that colors tend to be seen as shades of gray unless they are seen in a well lit situation, so keep your text strong enough in contrast to the background art so that people can tell where your text begins, and the background art leaves off.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Papyrus, should be a free to own typeface. Very Egyptian looking!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Papyrus, at least under that name, is a commercial (pay for) font. You might find some knockoffs or something close that's free.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have Microsoft Office on your computer, Papyrus is one of the fonts available in Word.


----------

